# Estação Meteorológica do Geofísico Lisboa (IM)



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Faz já um tempo que eu, o André, o Mário e o Gil nos encontrámos e fomos ao Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Lisboa, conhecer a estação do Geofísico, mas só agora - depois de vários esquecimentos - me lembrei de a apresentar aqui.

Conhecemos a estação por acaso, pois nem estávamos à espera de a encontrar, tínhamos ido ao Jardim Botânico à procura de «_marcas do Outono_». 

Como já se estava à espera, resolvemos proceder à _fiscalização_ da estação, estando lá mais de uma hora, com um termómetro portátil a verificar os dados da temperatura por ele conferidos para depois comparar com a estação oficial, que estava mesmo à nossa frente.

Às 16h, depois da média dos últimos 10 minutos (desde as 15:50h até às 16:00h) da hora, procedemos ao registo da temperatura no local (correspondente às 16h).

Assim, de acordo com os procedimentos oficiais, com a média dos últimos dez minutos da hora - que entram para a hora que começa logo a seguir - registámos uma média de *16,4 ºC* às 16h.

Já em casa, fui consultar os registos da estação oficial do Geofísico, que tinham sido de *16,9 ºC* à mesma hora, como se pode ver no gráfico seguinte, do dia 15 de Novembro de 2008:












Algumas fotografias do local onde a estação está instalada, por sinal bem arejado, mas com muitas árvores; não consegui encontrar o anemómetro a 10 metros de altura nem o piranómetro, que estão noutro local onde, de certeza, não haverá árvores a servir de obstáculo:


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

Mais um interessante trabalho de terreno 

Á primeira vista e usando como comparação outras estações já fotografadas em diversos locais do país, parece-me que esta se encontra pelo menos num estado de conservação bom, o que me parece factor de certa forma importante também para a fiabilidade dos dados! Certamente que vocês no local observaram isso melhor claro


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

vitamos disse:


> Á primeira vista e usando como comparação outras estações já fotografadas em diversos locais do país, parece-me que esta se encontra pelo menos num estado de conservação bom, o que me parece factor de certa forma importante também para a fiabilidade dos dados! Certamente que vocês no local observaram isso melhor claro



Eu sinceramente, ainda gostava de perceber até que ponto todas aquelas árvores influenciam, ou não, os valores da estação.

Pormenor na imagem que localiza a estação que o Daniel postou.
Às 2:26 PM UTC, de um dia de verão, dada a folhagem verdejante, a estação já estava à sombra.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Tem sem dúvidas demasiadas árvores em volta, alguma influência terá que ter nas medições. Em teoria as máximas seriam mais baixas e as mínimas mais altas. Não sei como é que conseguem medir a insolação, especialmente no inverno. Mas está em excelentes condições. De qualquer maneira acho que todos consideram a estação de Gago Coutinho como a principal estação meteorológica de Lisboa. Mas sendo a estação do Geofísico uma das mais antigas do país, deve continuar em funcionamento.


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 20:27)

*Estação Meteorológica - Antiga Universidade de Lisboa - Jardim Botânico (05/08/2009)*

Fui no passado dia 5 visitar o Jardim Botânico da (antiga ) Universidade de Lisboa e aproveitei para tirar mais umas fotos à estação. 

Como tinha o telemóvel à mão e ainda me restava um pouquinho de bateria, aproveitei... 

Antes de me vir embora tirei ainda uma última foto onde é visível instrumentos de medição da velocidade do vento e respectiva direcção, montados numa espécie de torre.


----------

